# Help with sending emails on my MAC!



## AussieTan (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello

I have a MacBook Pro
I have a website taniamann.com
I have been receiving and sending emails using my address for years
Then all of a sudden I can't send them any more
I am using sky for my internet

Funny enough I also had an issue sending emails on my iPhone
Spoke to my provider o2 and they gave me a new smtp outgoing thingy and suddenly I could send emails from my phone again

But now my phone and my computer won't send at home
I also took my Mac to an apple store. The guy kindly didn't fix the problem but deleted my mail account and all the mail messages disappeared so really annoyed

But the main issue is I can't send email
And now it won't receive either
Driving me crazy and I've spoken with sky and tried to tell them it's sky related as my iPhone and Mac send fine when I'm away from home but they are very unhelpful (ie if the issue isn't on their troubleshooting sheet I'm making it up)

Pulling my hair out and on the verge of changing internet providers but worry it will only take weeks (things like this are hard to do in the UK) and with a new provider it will be the same issue anyway.....

I am not techy wiht this kind fo thing so would be so grateful for advice!

Thanks
Tania


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you using the O2 smtp server when at home?
Many ISPs won't let you use their SMTP server unless your service is through them.

In this case, you would need to be using Sky's SMTP server when at home.


----------



## Shabooboo (Nov 28, 2012)

Not fair, I agree, but Headrush's comment sounds correct. I have, and have heard a similar problem. How I solved it, I refuse no matter what "for my own reasons", to use my similar to Sky's email feature. Yes, it's a bit of a pain, unless you just want to go ahead, and use their email feature? You might could call Sky's internet tech support, and ask if there is any way to (disable) *or* (replace) their eMAIL feature? Although _I doubt it_, like Headrush mentioned, AND *be WARY*, their tech support is probably many miles away, and they _might disconnect your services completely_, just to solve a problem. Out of sight, out of mind. Good Luck!


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Using ISP email is often not worth the hassle, i would transition to an email provider that is more universal. 

icloud.com, gmail, hotmail etc 

Setup a new account and forward your skymail to the new account, so that anyone sending you messages to your skymail account will still reach you and not even know you have changed email addresses until you respond to the message  

Headrush is right that when you are away from the home it works because you are using the O2 network to send your message, when you are at home and connect to wifi then you are no longer using O2, and your Home Wifi Provider does not want to let you send mail either - Booo... Switch to a new email address and save yourself the hassle and hair. 

P.S. 

All your email should still be safe on your email server even though Apple deleted it, once you get things fixed it should all re-download again, if not log into your webmail and it will be there.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

AussieTan said:


> ....I have been receiving and sending emails using my address for years......Tania


Hi,
I strongly suggest you edit your post to remove your email addr before it gets spotted by 'spambots'.

Richard.


----------



## AussieTan (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey thanks for all the advice. I really appreciate you taking the time to reply
I really don't want to use a hotmail type email as I like my professional email from my website
Not sure what to do though to fix my issues :-(


----------



## AussieTan (Nov 25, 2012)

Richard it won't seem to let me delete or edit my original post
Plus you've now put my email addy into your post too 
Thakns for hte tip though!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've removed your e-mail address from both posts.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## colleencbarry (Dec 7, 2012)

I have, and have heard a similar problem. How I solved it, I refuse no matter what "for my own reasons", to use my similar to Sky's email feature. Yes, it is a bit of a pain, unless you just need to go ahead, and use their email feature? 
--------------------
apple ipod touch support


----------

